# Need advice/help - HF DC Mods



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Afternoon LJer's,

While I was on my recent deployment I ordred all of the stuff for the ultimate HF DC Mod. The rikon impeller, Wynn filter, Super Dust Deputy, extra hose, plugs, remotes, and all the fixings. Today I finally went to put it all together and couldn't get the impeller off the shaft of the motor…no matter what I tried.

So, here are the questtions.

Am I missing something for the removal of this thing. Every video i've watched, and post/blog I've read about this mod…and I think I've read them all…states that you just pull the one hex nut off and use a puller tool of some sort to pull it off. Nobody seems to have problems getting it off. I tried so hard that I ended up breaking the lip off the impeller center post. I even went so far as to drill three equally spaced holes through the stock impeller, right next to the center shaft, and tried pulling from there. I ended up doing nothing but bending the shaft on my pullers….both pairs I tried.

If I buy another HF DC to use a new motor for the mod…since i'm already invested into the build….am I going to run into the same problems or has the last three years of outside storage been tough to the DC that I had and that is the problem.

If you were in my shoes and all you really need is the blower/motor peice would you just purchae another HFDC or would you buy something else. I saw that Penn State Industries sells a 3HP model for almost $400. If I were to buy that then I think I should sell all the parts and pile up the $$$ and just buy a Mini-Gorilla or something of the sort that already comes with a two stage.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.
Roger


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting. So, all you need to do is get the old blower impeller off. Cut the old impeller off with angle grinder with a cut off wheel, followed by a cold chisel and hammer when you get up really close to the motor shaft? Also, soak that impeller/motor shaft with PB blaster or the like if you go back to trying to pull it. I think you're right. It's just a remove the nut and pull it off operation. I think you need to not let it beat you.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

What's wrong with the HF impeller?

Pop


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Folks spend a ton of money on the HF collector. I just added good felted bags to mine, and it works like a champ.
Bought the bags from Highland Woodworking.
Shake the bags clean. Don't even THINK about washing them.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

I had the same exact problem. Broke off the lip too. I eventually was able to get it off, had to do combination of creating new lip (drilling) and also a lot of banging on the center. The old impeller is completely useless now but got the new one on.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

There is a woodruff key, and the bolt is reverse threaded. I used a standard puller to remove the impeller. It is possible that HF used a thread locker, try heating the impeller at the motor shaft. When I did mine it came off very easily but the unit was over 8 years old at the time.


----------

